# Suche Buch - Grundlagen in Elektronik.



## BloodSteam (28. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Buch wo ich über Elektronik lernen kann, wo alles schön "dumm" erklärt wird.
Was zb Kondensatoren machen, Beispiele usw.

Also ich hab leider gar keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur so ungefähr was Volt /Spannung ist, Ampere / Stromstärke, Ohm / Wiederstand. Hoffe ich hab nichts verdreht hehe.


----------



## taks (28. September 2017)

Sowas: Elektrotechnik fur Dummies: Amazon.de: Michael Felleisen: Bucher ? 

Kenne das Buch nicht selbst, aber die Dummies-Bücher sind meistens gut ^^

Aber nur so als Info: Elektrotechnik ist, zumindest beim vertiefen, nicht simpel 


PS: Bei Amazon einfach auf das Buch-Bild klicken, dann kannst es anschauen


----------



## Körschgen (28. September 2017)

Elektronik-Kompendium.de - Elektronik einfach und leicht verständlich


In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen?


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Du solltest sagen, in welche Richtung es geht. Der Beruf hat so viele Bereiche wie der Einkaufsladen an Produkte hat.

PS: Ich bin selbst Elektroinstallateur. Hab ne 5 Jährige Ausbildung hintermir. Den Berud lernt man nicht am Abend und ein paar Bücher...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. September 2017)

Warum erst nach 5 Jahren? Ich habs in 3 1/2 Jahren geschafft... was normal ist. Frage ist rein persönliches Interesse.


----------



## taks (28. September 2017)

Und es steht ja nirgends, dass es um den Beruf/Ausbildung geht.


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum erst nach 5 Jahren? Ich habs in 3 1/2 Jahren geschafft... was normal ist. Frage ist rein persönliches Interesse.



2 Jahre  an einer Gewerblichen Schule für Elektrotechnik gewesen, die Staatlich anerkannt ist.
Dann nochmal 2 Jahre ausbildung, hab durch die Gewerbliche Schule ein Jahr Lehrzeit verkürzung gehabt.

Die 5 sollten 4 heißen XD


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. September 2017)

Ah alles klar... Danke. Hab mich schon gewundert. Zum Elektriker reichen sogar 2 1/2 Jahre, das hat ein Lehrling bei uns geschafft... war auch der Einzige bisher.


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2017)

Die Gewerblich Schule hat es aber in sich, der Abschluss ist zwischen Realschule und Abi.
Die Praktische ist fast wie die Gesellenprüfung. Und die Schriftliche war von der Gesellenprüfung.

Und ich meinte damit oben, man kann nicht einfach ein paar Bücher reinziehen und man hat die Elektrotechnik mit löffel gefressen...


----------



## BloodSteam (28. September 2017)

Also ich sag mal was ich vor hab als mein erstes Projekt.
Erstes Projekt dient immer zum lernen, also bitte jetzt nicht mit "DAS IST ZU SCHWER bla bla bla" auf so was stehe ich schon mal gar nicht.
Ich wollte mir ein einfache Lüftersteuerung basteln, einfach um zu lernen, ich weiß, ich kann mir eine kaufen, jedoch lerne ich es nicht wenn ich eine Lüftersteuerung kaufe.

Soweit ich mich nicht irre braucht man da ein Drehpotentiometer und Widerstände.


----------



## 4B11T (28. September 2017)

Für konkrete Bastel-Anwendungsfälle wie deinen, würde ich dir eher Tutorials auf Youtube empfehlen. Ich musste mir den Elektrotechnik/Reglungssysteme Kram zwangsweise im Studium eintrichtern, viel gebracht hat mir die trockene Rechnerei nicht. Wirklich gelernt habe ich es durch eigenhändiges Basteln am Auto. Anleitungen, Schaltpläne im Internet raussuchen, Elektronikteile bei Pollin, Conrad, ... bestellen und alles zusammenlöten: dabei versteht man die Zusammenhänge meines Erachtens am besten. Vorallem bei 12V und Gleichstrom (PC, Auto...) ist es eigentlich sehr einfach und man ist da auch ziemlich safe. Im schlimmsten Fall funkt und glüht es mal, aber umbringen kann man sich da nicht.


----------



## BloodSteam (29. September 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Für konkrete Bastel-Anwendungsfälle wie deinen, würde ich dir eher Tutorials auf Youtube empfehlen. Ich musste mir den Elektrotechnik/Reglungssysteme Kram zwangsweise im Studium eintrichtern, viel gebracht hat mir die trockene Rechnerei nicht. Wirklich gelernt habe ich es durch eigenhändiges Basteln am Auto. Anleitungen, Schaltpläne im Internet raussuchen, Elektronikteile bei Pollin, Conrad, ... bestellen und alles zusammenlöten: dabei versteht man die Zusammenhänge meines Erachtens am besten. Vorallem bei 12V und Gleichstrom (PC, Auto...) ist es eigentlich sehr einfach und man ist da auch ziemlich safe. Im schlimmsten Fall funkt und glüht es mal, aber umbringen kann man sich da nicht.



Funkel Funkel kleiner Stern *hahaha* 

Ich meine das mit dem lernen sehr ernst, ich hab mehrere Projekte, die elektrische Sachen beinhalten, zb ein Gehäuse mit Lüftersteuerung etc.

Ich hab mir so was hier geholt.
Breadboard MB-102 + Netzteil Adapter Modul + 65 flexible Steckbrucken - Arduino  | eBay

Ich hoffe es ist nicht der totale Flop, bei Conrad kostet so ein Teil 5€ + die Steckbrücken set 20€ oder 10 Stück 7€... Hier hab ich viel cooleres. Ich hab haufenweise alte Ladegräte  mit 5v, ob ich ein mit 12v hab, glaub nicht. Wenn nicht, kaufen kann man immer.


----------



## sfrings (19. November 2017)

Vielleicht gefällt Dir mein neues Buch:  Einblick in die moderne Elektronik ohne viel Theorie
Ist sogar kostenlos.


----------



## sfrings (20. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade noch ein tolles Buch gefunden: Make: Elektronik - Eine unterhaltsame Einfuhrung fur Maker, Kids und Bastler - dpunkt.verlag


----------

